# Adoption



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Long time no visit from me im afraid ...

I know there is a main adoption thread on FF, but i was wondering if there is one for the NI ladies 

x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello Becky ,hope you have been well ,looks like its all systems go for you and DH .....oh how exciting this must be for you ,is it going to be local adoption or inter country your thinking of? Not sure if any ni girls are thinking of going down adoption route at the moment but hey maybe there are a few lurkers out there.Good luck huni


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

OMG Emak!!!

YOUR PREGNANT     

So happy for you hun,   u finally did it .... Oh wow, ive missed so much ... 

Ive just been onto the Adoption thread, and there are a few ladies from N.I on there - Galaxy Girl for one ) 

Wow ... Your Pregnant    Brilliant news ... thats made my night now Xxxxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwww Becky thank you thats soooooooo nice of you


----------

